# hog processor near loganville ?



## arcame (Jul 6, 2016)

looking for a processor that does hogs near Loganville. mostly need sausage and chops..thanks.


----------



## Horns (Jul 6, 2016)

Is this for a domestic hog?


----------



## arcame (Jul 6, 2016)

no sir, non domestic


----------



## chris41081 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm pretty sure 'Custom Processing' in Winder will do them. Not too far from Loganville  I'd call first to make sure though. They have done some deer for me and do a decent job.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 6, 2016)

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/Hunting/Processors?cat=1


----------



## JWT (Aug 6, 2016)

Do it your self or why kill it?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2016)

JWT said:


> Do it your self or why kill it?



Because he felt like it.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 17, 2016)

chris41081 said:


> I'm pretty sure 'Custom Processing' in Winder will do them. Not too far from Loganville  I'd call first to make sure though. They have done some deer for me and do a decent job.



Yep, I took a piggy there last year.  However, I dont think they will be open until deer season .. as soon as archery season opens.


----------



## ACRAthens (Nov 20, 2016)

arcame said:


> looking for a processor that does hogs near Loganville. mostly need sausage and chops..thanks.



Sorry - just now seeing this. Yeah -  as chris41081 said, custom deer processing in Winder will do both wild and domestic hogs. Good prices. Clean place. www.customdeerprocessing.com 

I took a deer there last week and was real pleased.


----------

